# Nice place to live



## H7YKE (Aug 15, 2011)

Moving over this week, Please can anyone point to a great areas to live on the outskirts of Dubai as i need to commute to Abu but dont really want to live in the heart of either city but close enough so me and the wife can enjoy the lifestyle?
Any help in pointing out quiet areas in Abu or Dubai would be gratefully recieved.
Thank you to everone who helps in advance.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

H7YKE said:


> Moving over this week, Please can anyone point to a great areas to live on the outskirts of Dubai as i need to commute to Abu but dont really want to live in the heart of either city but close enough so me and the wife can enjoy the lifestyle?
> Any help in pointing out quiet areas in Abu or Dubai would be gratefully recieved.
> Thank you to everone who helps in advance.


Depends on what your budget is, the type of property you are looking for and just how quiet you want things to be.

If Dubai then for the AD commute you need to be looking around the Marina/JLT if you're after a high rise apartment. Neither of those places are particularly quiet though. The Green Community may be another option and is quieter, good for the AD commute but quiet remote from the rest of Dubai.

If AD then somewhere like Al Raha or Al Reef, both are quiet, probably too quiet for most people but have fairly easy access to both AD and Dubai. 

If you haven't done the DXB-AD commute for a few weeks at peak times then give it a go before committing to it for a year. It doesn't sound too bad talking about it but I found it very soon wore me down on top of a stressful working day.


----------



## H7YKE (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you for the quick reply it gives me some form of direction to look.
We wanted something bit half in and half out so they sound ideal to look at. weve seen a few in Al Reef but it just seemed maybe something better out there.
didnt look at The green heard it was full of single guys and not a lot of familys?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The Palm


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Green Community is predominately villas with families as well as several apartment blocks.

The Greens is an apartment community - full of singles, couples and families with children. 

Neither areas have the dreaded 'bachelors'. 






H7YKE said:


> Thank you for the quick reply it gives me some form of direction to look.
> We wanted something bit half in and half out so they sound ideal to look at. weve seen a few in Al Reef but it just seemed maybe something better out there.
> didnt look at The green heard it was full of single guys and not a lot of familys?
> Thanks again for your help.


----------



## H7YKE (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for you help guys weve got some places to visit now!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

I live in Green Community.

To give you some driving times from my door to:

- Yas Links golf course on Yas island on week-end morning is less than 30 minutes.
- AD airport on weekdays is 45 minutes
- Mussafah (outskirt of AD) on weekdays is 50-55 minutes
- AD Corniche on weekdays is 1 hour 15 minutes (via Yas)

to various places around Dubai:

- to JAFZA (gate 8) on weekdays is 17 minutes
- to Battutah Mall on weekdays is 10 minutes
- to ASD on weekdays is 15-20 minutes (add 5 for Mall of Emirates)

On highway, I drive "at minimum" the speed limit, so add time if you drive more conservatively.

I have heard from friends getting out of Arabian Ranches in the morning take 10-15 minutes, then will have to spend time at round-about infront of Green Community - versus taking the backroads from Green Community to go south on Emirates less than 3 minutes.

Personally, we find Green Community very quiet, peaceful and "green" with local restaurants / bars / grocery stores all within walking / biking distance. It has large community pools, tennis court, basketball courts, gyms, playground that are under-utilized - and only little extra time from Dubai when accounted for the local traffic getting in/out of much closer places.


----------

